# Applying for Unemployment during winter?



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

Hey guys,

Has anyone done this during the winter months before they could find adequate work?

I am in a new town and having trouble signing on driveways, albeit only November.

I am in Ontario, was wondering if anybody has used EI during the winter months?

I am confident I will land some customers come December, but a backup plan would be nice.

Thanks guys


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

If you are self employed not sure you can claim unemployment, atleast here in the US. Don't know the Canadian law.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

kimber750 said:


> If you are self employed not sure you can claim unemployment, atleast here in the US. Don't know the Canadian law.


This


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Yea if youre self employed or employed by a spouse your not eligible for EI.. here in nj anyway


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Has anyone done this during the winter months before they could find adequate work?
> 
> ...


Isnr it winter in ontario already? Like they have had snowfall that has been cleared right. If thAts the case then December shouldnt change anything for you unfortunately


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

We haven't had significant snowfall just yet. Nothing over 3 cm.. I am in a significant southern snow region.

And last year I gained clients as the months went on, funny enough November was my weakest month in terms of client gains.

Even January presented 5 new clients or so. *Fingers crossed* haha


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Has anyone done this during the winter months before they could find adequate work?
> 
> ...


You use to be able to collect here as long as you were incorporated, This could have changed. As somebody mentioned above if if your Wife is the owner you may not be able to collect. I know on the forms when applying the seasonal company you were working for if you are related to a officer of the company.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

UI should not be in your vocabulary as a business owner. It’s there to protect your workers. You are not a worker, you are an owner. Your job is to secure the work, if you don’t have enough you are not doing your job. You should be marketing non stop till you have enough work that there’s no more time to market yourself.
What town are you in?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Could you get on with a company as a subcontractor for the year?


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

Mr.Markus said:


> UI should not be in your vocabulary as a business owner. It's there to protect your workers. You are not a worker, you are an owner. Your job is to secure the work, if you don't have enough you are not doing your job. You should be marketing non stop till you have enough work that there's no more time to market yourself.
> What town are you in?


Thanks for the reply and insight Mr. Markus. It's always nice to know ones' options if things go south as a failsafe plan. It is my first year in my new town, which is actually Grand Valley, close to Erin! (I think, lol)

I had a great Spring and Summer up here landing commercial work with Thomasfield homes - winter has proven to be a little tougher, I don't have a plow and without a significant snowfall just yet people are still reluctant to purchase. I am using social media, kijiji, I have flyer'd up our neighborhood, I have donated to our the local hockey arena, I have lawn signs up in the subdivision. Believe me, I am doing my part. Time will tell. But I do appreciate your first comment, you are right.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

JMHConstruction said:


> Could you get on with a company as a subcontractor for the year?


Potentially JHM, although it may be counterproductive to my finances if, for example, I do get on for 18$ an hour, but then miss the opportunity to start my first full-time season up here for snow with maybe only a few driveways, but still making more money.
I will be stubborn and be patient, I have a good gut feeling that after our first significant snowfall my inbox and phone will be buzzing. I have laid the ground work well with solid marketing.

I have sent out 8 estimates so far to potential clients, all who have inquired. I have not landed one yet.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

I have a question for you guys as well about pricing.

I got an email today from a gentleman who lives 15 minutes from me, he has a 15 ft x 200 ft driveway he want's snow-blowed. I took a look, its huge, but doable.

I am estimating it will take me a solid hour to complete each time I go there.

I am thinking in the range of $600 - $750 per month for unlimited snow removal. Knocking off 15% if he decides to purchase for the season and pay up front. What do you guys think?

I am currently charging between $200 and $250 per month + HST for 4 - 6 car driveways in my neighborhood.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> I have a question for you guys as well about pricing.
> 
> I got an email today from a gentleman who lives 15 minutes from me, he has a 15 ft x 200 ft driveway he want's snow-blowed. I took a look, its huge, but doable.
> 
> ...


No idea. Is that the going rate there? That's not a very big driveway where I'm from. We charge way more here on residential than the guys back east do, at least I do. There is no way I'm convincing someone to pay $4,000.00 on a seasonal residential that is only 200 feet long. I would be at around half that.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

How many storms a year?


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

I'd estimate at least 20, supposed to be a bad winter. 20 - 30 for season.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> Potentially JHM, although it may be counterproductive to my finances


Not to be a smart ass, but wouldn't not working be even more counterproductive to your finances?

Get on working by the job, not the hour. Sell yourself to a few local contractors and see who bites. If you need to, or feel you'll get more business as the season goes, tell the contractor you need a 3, 4, whatever hour route so you can also complete your own route.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

For blowing, I don't see that being too bad (as far as break into per storm), maybe a little high. But it also depends on your market. That drive might only take 5 minutes with a plow, and you may get guys bidding the season for what you're charging in 2 months.

It's a hard knock life for a guy with a blower. Plow guys can do it so much faster, and because of the time difference can actually make more by charging less


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

Yeah man, this much I figured.

Worth a shot though!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> I have a question for you guys as well about pricing.
> 
> I got an email today from a gentleman who lives 15 minutes from me, he has a 15 ft x 200 ft driveway he want's snow-blowed. I took a look, its huge, but doable.
> 
> ...


You got 1hr work. What is your average snowfall. $750.00 per mo sounds real high to me for a 200' drive. Not that you can not get it your getting $250.00 per mo now for a 4 car small drive.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

Using a 5 cm trigger, snow-falls up here can be big, we are in a heavily snowy area. Much more then I was last year in the city. Where I was charging around $150 - 185 per month + tax for 4 car.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

OP, You say this is a new town? I think your missing one crucial thing, average snow fall. You need to start there.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

Yes, how can I figure that out. I am going on experience from last year visiting my girlfriend who lives up here. Quite a bit of snow..


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

So far I am only finding precipitation amounts per month in CM, not snowfall quantities per say.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Canada, right? Not sure how/where to find it there.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

Yeah man, Southern Ontario.

So he accepted my offer, $3000 cash, paid split in December and the rest in January. Do you think this is a victory on my end?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Howdy Neighbour, Historical data http://climate.weather.gc.ca/histor...17&Year=2010&Month=11&Day=23&selRowPerPage=25

You will find the Shand Dam station is the closest to you. I do get some people that reach out to me from Grand Valley but its a little off route for me. PM me your number, if I get any I'll send them your way.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> Yeah man, Southern Ontario.
> 
> So he accepted my offer, $3000 cash, paid split in December and the rest in January. Do you think this is a victory on my end?


Lmao. I would say you made out like a bandit. According to the data Mr. Marcus you guys only get 59inches on average where you are at. About half of what I get. So ya, that's a lot of coin you made for a 200 foot drive for only 60" of snow a year. Better keep that guy happy!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I agree it’s a good price, but keep in mind is pretty rural,you are in wind farm country. 2008 I had a January where everyone of my customers had a minimum of 27 visits FOR JANUARY...When you think you have it sorted out it’ll smack you upside the head. Try to get a good mix of contract and per push, you’ll weather the bad years from the good.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

ktfbgb said:


> Lmao. I would say you made out like a bandit. According to the data Mr. Marcus you guys only get 59inches on average where you are at. About half of what I get. So ya, that's a lot of coin you made for a 200 foot drive for only 60" of snow a year. Better keep that guy happy!


This is also CAD. Gotta remember that too, eh.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

In a big snow year it might work out to where he made out but you still landed solid money for the season. Get 10 of those and guaranteed 30k isnt too bad.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Grand Valley is Ontario's Tornado alley... when I was a kid our school did a week of clean up there after a tornado in 85. I remember the green sky that day and the hail. http://www.rundufferin.com/Amaranth_St.html


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

JMHConstruction said:


> This is also CAD. Gotta remember that too, eh.


True


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

Mr.Markus said:


> Howdy Neighbour, Historical data http://climate.weather.gc.ca/histor...17&Year=2010&Month=11&Day=23&selRowPerPage=25
> 
> You will find the Shand Dam station is the closest to you. I do get some people that reach out to me from Grand Valley but its a little off route for me. PM me your number, if I get any I'll send them your way.


Thank you brother I will!


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

Mr.Markus said:


> I agree it's a good price, but keep in mind is pretty rural,you are in wind farm country. 2008 I had a January where everyone of my customers had a minimum of 27 visits FOR JANUARY...When you think you have it sorted out it'll smack you upside the head. Try to get a good mix of contract and per push, you'll weather the bad years from the good.


27 Visits, lmao. Holy ****!

I honestly don't know what to expect, but I will definitely keep him happy. There are a lot of nice homes in his area as well.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

iceyman said:


> In a big snow year it might work out to where he made out but you still landed solid money for the season. Get 10 of those and guaranteed 30k isnt too bad.


Wouldn't that be nice eh, lol. Slowly but surely!


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> Using a 5 cm trigger, snow-falls up here can be big, we are in a heavily snowy area. Much more then I was last year in the city. Where I was charging around $150 - 185 per month + tax for 4 car.


Okay your on a 2'' triger. You sure it will take you a hour with the blower?


WarriorLandscapingCan said:


> Yes, how can I figure that out. I am going on experience from last year visiting my girlfriend who lives up here. Quite a bit of snow..


 That's okay but you need to know a average snowfall so you are close on the bidding process. You Google your area for average snow fall. Do a ten year average for bidding.

There is some guys that are more scientific than me and have some good advise for you. I'm a founding member of the plowsite Fog club lol. Good luck.


----------



## WarriorLandscapingCan (Sep 22, 2016)

FredG said:


> Okay your on a 2'' triger. You sure it will take you a hour with the blower?
> 
> That's okay but you need to know a average snowfall so you are close on the bidding process. You Google your area for average snow fall. Do a ten year average for bidding.
> 
> There is some guys that are more scientific than me and have some good advise for you. I'm a founding member of the plowsite Fog club lol. Good luck.


It's tough to know an exact timeframe. 4 car driveways take about 7 - 10 minutes with shoveling and so on. His driveway is narrow and dead straight so I'm just going on that metric. Obviously blowing snow and such can interrupt the rate or removal and so on.

A 10-year average sounds like a good idea, I will definitely begin to employ this into my bidding process - thanks for the tip man!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

FredG said:


> Okay your on a 2'' triger. You sure it will take you a hour with the blower?
> 
> That's okay but you need to know a average snowfall so you are close on the bidding process. You Google your area for average snow fall. Do a ten year average for bidding.
> 
> There is some guys that are more scientific than me and have some good advise for you. I'm a founding member of the plowsite Fog club lol. Good luck.


I didn't pay the membership fee for the FOG Club, stop sending me your flyer...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> I didn't pay the membership fee for the FOG Club, stop sending me your flyer...
> 
> I'm a Vendor. I never lighten up lol. I'm also seeing two monitors. Take it with a grain of salt lol.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Lol you're on a monitor.FOG


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

that's good you got it! Good price too, but like mr Markus said, that's farm country and very windy at times so I'm sure his driveway will get drifted in a lot!! Don't be surprised if your living there in his driveway all winter. 

What size blower do you have?

I'm south of you in fergus


----------

